#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  The Basic Idea about DBMS

## Medusa

database is an organized collection of data. When you take any web sites or any pages you can't go further without database. The importance of the database is very high in every web site.


A relational database is a combination of schema,tables,queries,reports,views and other elements.All of are familiar with this terms in MS Access.


DBMS- Data Base Management System is a computer software application that interact with end users,other applications and the database itself to capture and analyze data. Most of the IT related people study about DBMS.


There are many types of DBMS ;



RDBMS-RDBMS Tier1NoSQL DBMSIMDBMSCDBMSCloud-based data management System


Advantages of DBMS

Data SecurityRobust Data integrity capabilitiesLogging and Auditing of ActivityUniform Administration procedures for data


There are many models to represent databases.The ER model is very popular... I would like to share some begineer short points for the Database and content.  :feedback please:

----------


## Shamee

Article was nice. Explanations by giving examples will give a easy understanding for the beginners... And adding some youtubes videos will be more advantageous for beginners.

----------


## Medusa

Yes thank you Inthu i will try to add more video too.

----------


## Bhavya

> database is an organized collection of data. When you take any web sites or any pages you can't go further without database. The importance of the database is very high in every web site.
> 
> 
> A relational database is a combination of schema,tables,queries,reports,views and other elements.All of are familiar with this terms in MS Access.
> 
> 
> DBMS- Data Base Management System is a computer software application that interact with end users,other applications and the database itself to capture and analyze data. Most of the IT related people study about DBMS.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing this information, it will helpful for the beginner to get an idea about database

----------


## Moana

> database is an organized collection of data. When you take any web sites or any pages you can't go further without database. The importance of the database is very high in every web site.
> 
> 
> A relational database is a combination of schema,tables,queries,reports,views and other elements.All of are familiar with this terms in MS Acce
> 
> 
> DBMS- Data Base Management System is a computer software application that interact with end users,other applications and the database itself to capture and analyze data. Most of the IT related people study about DBMS.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing still now had no idea what database meant. But after reading this got an idea!

----------


## Moana

> database is an organized collection of data. When you take any web sites or any pages you can't go further without database. The importance of the database is very high in every web site.
> 
> 
> A relational database is a combination of schema,tables,queries,reports,views and other elements.All of are familiar with this terms in MS Acce
> 
> 
> DBMS- Data Base Management System is a computer software application that interact with end users,other applications and the database itself to capture and analyze data. Most of the IT related people study about DBMS.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing still now had no idea what database meant. But after reading this got an idea!

----------


## Medusa

Thank you pariyat

----------


## Medusa

Thank you shivani

----------


## Moana

> database is an organized collection of data. When you take any web sites or any pages you can't go further without database. The importance of the database is very high in every web site.
> 
> 
> A relational database is a combination of schema,tables,queries,reports,views and other elements.All of are familiar with this terms in MS Access.
> 
> 
> DBMS- Data Base Management System is a computer software application that interact with end users,other applications and the database itself to capture and analyze data. Most of the IT related people study about DBMS.
> 
> 
> ...


These are some of the conceots of data base
Field (Column): a single piece of information. Could be a name, or a number. In some cases, it may even be a null or empty value.
Record (Row): a collection of related fields. A number of pieces of information that relate to the same object. For example: If you keep records on an employee, you might have their name, address, social security number, phone number, etc…Each piece of the information relates back to one employee. This would be the employee’s record.
Table (File): a collection of related records. If you put all the employee records together, you have a table of employees.
Database: a collection of tables. If you were keeping the company records, you might have a table for employees, a table for customers, and another for sales records. All these tables would be combined as a database.

----------

